# who ate my coral??



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

i have 30 G tank for a while....no big issue..
recently a bit more green hair algae...but 7der control .....then I decided to buy emerald crabs....totally three. ......no issue...
forgot feed as I was busy....for two days......suddenly found my control piece coral gone.....
















Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

top pic is pre and bottom one is post..

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

it was in the place of my clown fish stays in the picture...now.. totally gone

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

This was a span of over 2 days? They are Xiena? Sure they haven't melted? They look like they were closed tight.looks like they were trying to move up to the light too. Maybe not enough light


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

my friend told me it is because of low nitrite.....i just did 20% water change before this happened ....yes...within 2 days.....

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

just test....nitrite is 0.1

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like the coral in question is anthelia. It can spread much more quickly than Xenia but also can melt away in a matter of days. I doubt crabs ate it.

I had one of these in my tank before, and it was spreading out of control. Fortunately, something similar happened to it and disappeared on its own.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't think that is anthelia

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Purple xenia, yes they can melt away quickly.
Generally in low nutrient tanks.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks....deeznutz......so....how am i gonna do??

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

i use reef crystal salt. all the time...and always check CA ..Mg

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

